# How do I fill in a Koi Pond?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Pull out the liner---cut /sledge hammer/ jack hammer a side drain to daylight---then fill with soil--


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

It seems a shame to lose it but if you cannot use it ...

You could do what too often happens and just keep adding predators higher up the food chain. You might pick some that have known predators themselves though. Ironically, adding Koi to the Koi pond might do a lot for it. They are karp at the end of the day. 

Have you looked into the natural pools trend that basically creates balanced ecosystems so you do not need pumps, filters, chemicals, etc. Perhaps you could rescue this with such an approach? Seems like some wildlife find it appealing. Maybe you can maintain some of that but do something to make it a bit less popular. Are the inhabitants dangerous or venomous?

It also sounds like the pump and filter system was not properly designed for the pond from the start. Worth fixing? Is there even a filter system or just an undersized recirculating pump?

Otherwise, I guess just fill it in and perhaps make a dry lake bed feature with riverwashed stone for the surface so you maintain the overall landscape design look. 

Depending on how deep it is, you may need a permit to fill it in. Groundwater leaching concerns and all that.


----------



## a1481155 (Dec 2, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> Pull out the liner---cut /sledge hammer/ jack hammer a side drain to daylight---then fill with soil--


Thanks! 
I've thought about busting my way to freedom but don't really want to remove the "feature" just the water & the critters.


----------



## a1481155 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks!


sdsester said:


> It seems a shame to lose it but if you cannot use it ...
> 
> You could do what too often happens and just keep adding predators higher up the food chain. You might pick some that have known predators themselves though. Ironically, adding Koi to the Koi pond might do a lot for it. They are karp at the end of the day.


 I was wondering about adding Koi or just buying a couple of regular goldfish but they'd have to be large or the mature frogs, lizards or sankes would probably just eat them...No??? Can you expand on "adding predators higher up the food chain. You might pick some that have known predators themselves though."



sdsester said:


> Have you looked into the natural pools trend that basically creates balanced ecosystems so you do not need pumps, filters, chemicals, etc. Perhaps you could rescue this with such an approach? Seems like some wildlife find it appealing. Maybe you can maintain some of that but do something to make it a bit less popular. Are the inhabitants dangerous or venomous?


 The natural pool thing looks cool and all but I have an un-natural pool that I enjoy very much. Some venomous some just invasive...From what I've seen my biggest problem is actually a major infestation of "invasive" Cuban Treefrogs (http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/uw259) Then lizards & snakes (I believe we've ID'd a Pygmy rattler, Black Racers, Red Cornsnakes and/or Red Ratsnakes so far). I'm beginning to not mind so much since they eat frogs, rats etc...but ironically, I think the Cuban tree frogs are eating the baby lizards & snakes before they can grow up and eat the frogs.



sdsester said:


> It also sounds like the pump and filter system was not properly designed for the pond from the start. Worth fixing? Is there even a filter system or just an undersized recirculating pump?


 I don't know...There is a piping system in place and the previous owner says he went through 4-5 pumps.



sdsester said:


> Otherwise, I guess just fill it in and perhaps make a dry lake bed feature with riverwashed stone for the surface so you maintain the overall landscape design look...


 This was my first thought.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Ponds are a wonderful yard feature but require a good amount of time to maintain--
If you do not have the time or inclination then your plan to decommussion it is a good one.

My folks had a great pond--a favorite spot on the annual garden walk---

When my father was no longer able to maintain it, the pond soon succumbed to neglect and was filled in----


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

a148' ...I saw your thread last week and didn't respond because you 
wanted to fill it in. Now you seem to be going in a different direction?

Firstly, where are you located, Florida? What do you mean there is
some kind of piping system? Is there a bottom drain and a filtration
system? 

In any case if you decide to fill it in, or get it up and running, you first 
have to empty it and see what's there.

If you're not inclined to put the work into a pond, then filling it in is your
best option. You can make a rock and plant garden in the area and still
keep the bridge, which seemed to be what you wanted in the first place.

If you want a pond, then first you have to evaluate your filtration system
and see if there is one there, or just pumps in the water. 

We have a DIY pond with a bottom drain and a gravity fed filter system.
In other words, it works like a swimming pool, the water exits the pond
through the bottom drain and then runs through three filter tubs filled with
various filter matter, then the water exits the tubs, and returns back into the pond.
(there is also a biological pond that it travels through as well before
returning to the main pond -- but that's something that can be added
later)

First make up your mind what direction you want to go with this,
and then we can help you. 
In any case you need to empty it first.

Koi Ponds can turn your yard into a very enjoyable backyard habitat, but do require proper filtration
and some work, or it will soon turn into a green swamp thing.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

a1481155 said:


> Thanks!
> I've thought about busting my way to freedom but don't really want to remove the "feature" just the water & the critters.


So just fill the hole and put something decorative on top. Use large items like cinder blocks to make up the bulk of the volume. The perhaps some colored glass or other decorative stones could be used to give the impression of the old pond setup.


----------



## a1481155 (Dec 2, 2012)

*invasive Cuban tree frogs*

Thanks! 
My apologies to all for not replying to past, present or future posts in a more timely fashion...but I will reply.



Two Knots said:


> a148' ...I saw your thread last week and didn't respond because you wanted to fill it in. Now you seem to be going in a different direction?


This project isn't really on my to do list but I just gotta at least get rid of these invasive Cuban tree fogs!



Two Knots said:


> Firstly, where are you located, Florida?


Yes



Two Knots said:


> What do you mean there is some kind of piping system?


I see some of what looks like pvc piping & some kind of flex type piping in and/or around the pond.



Two Knots said:


> Is there a bottom drain and a filtration system?


I don't know...All I know is the previous owner told me, he went through 4-5 pumps.



Two Knots said:


> In any case if you decide to fill it in, or get it up and running, you first
> have to empty it and see what's there.
> 
> If you're not inclined to put the work into a pond, then filling it in is your
> ...


For now, with all the other priorities on my to do list in the middle of hurricane & rainy season, emptying it may have to wait. But, I'm already putting time & money into it; mainly on mosquito dunks & bleach...The Cuban tree frogs don't seem to care about the bleach but at least it keeps their future generations at bay. 

The longer I live here and with the obvious resale value that the feature adds, I'm more inclined to keep it BUT ONLY IF I can control these invasive Cuban tree frogs...And these are NOT even the big ones.  If not, the rock & plant garden sounds like the way to go.

That said, could fish survive in the pond now without pumps, filters, etc... or emptying it first? And what type & size fish would I need to able to not be eaten by frogs even bigger than these?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

koi, get big and the bull frogs we get here no longer stay around much
as their afraid of the large koi we have, If you pm me, I can give you the name of a pond forum, where there are members that 
have ponds in Florida. The fish need filteration 24/7
...in any case, you first need to empty it and clean it out.


----------

